# Memorial Weekend ride in WV



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Getting together on friday and will be there till sunday evening. Anyone want to meet up and ride feel free to give me a shout. Be riding the outlaw trails and camping at pinnacle beach (bottom of the stair steps)

call or txt if you'd like to meet somewhere and follow in.. 540-599-7889


----------

